# ghrp 6  cjc dosage



## mnpower (May 21, 2012)

I just want to make sure im doing this right i got 5mg of ghrp per bottle and 2mg of cjc both mixed with 2 ml of bac water
how a 1 ml 100 iu syringe how far would one draw up>  the calculator i used said it had 50 tick marks and to draw up two ticks but ihave 100 so i theory i draw up 4 just wanting to double check


----------



## crackrbaby (May 21, 2012)

If you are wanting to do 100Mcg Ghrp and 100Mcg Cjc ( standard protocol ) this is what I would do .
 Add 3 more ml of bac water to your Ghrp for a total of 5ml . Leave the Cjc alone.
 With this mixture, each 10 unit mark on the syringe would = 100Mcg of each peptide.
So draw up to the 10 mark with Ghrp, then draw from the 10 mark to to 20 mark with the Cjc. 
You are now ready to pin your test subject with 100mcg Ghrp x 100mcg Cjc
 Got it ?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 21, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> If you are wanting to do 100Mcg Ghrp and 100Mcg Cjc ( standard protocol ) this is what I would do .
> Add 3 more ml of bac water to your Ghrp for a total of 5ml . Leave the Cjc alone.
> With this mixture, each 10 unit mark on the syringe would = 100Mcg of each peptide.
> So draw up to the 10 mark with Ghrp, then draw from the 10 mark to to 20 mark with the Cjc.
> ...



5ml of BAC usally won't fit in the vials the peps come in.. because of that he should add .5ml to the GHRP solution to yield 100mcg's per 5iu's.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 21, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> 5ml of BAC usally won't fit in the vials the peps come in.. because of that he should add .5ml to the GHRP solution to yield 100mcg's per 5iu's.


Ahhh yes, appreciate the heads up bro.. I have had no experience with the 5mg vials yet. Thanks again!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 21, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Ahhh yes, appreciate the heads up bro.. I have had no experience with the 5mg vials yet. Thanks again!



No worries.. the concept looked great on paper..lol.


----------



## mnpower (May 23, 2012)

lol i though my math was wrong, i was drawing to the 10 mark with 2ml in there....whoops


----------



## chemical (May 23, 2012)

2.5 ml for the ghrp is what I was thinking total.  5000mcg / 2.5ml = 2000mcg/ml      and 2000mcg/ml / 20 or every 5 units is 100mcg.


----------



## TwisT (May 23, 2012)

Read the sticky on how to measure, mix, and dose peptides


----------



## Lordsks (May 23, 2012)

Peptide Dosage Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides


----------



## fsoe (May 23, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> Peptide Dosage Calculator | Reconstitute Research Peptides




Fantastic link ====


----------



## mnpower (May 24, 2012)

the thing i dont understand about that site is it is telling me my 1 ml syringe has 50 tick marks...it has 100  so would i just double the number then and take up to 6 instead of 3?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 24, 2012)

mnpower said:


> the thing i dont understand about that site is it is telling me my 1 ml syringe has 50 tick marks...it has 100  so would i just double the number then and take up to 6 instead of 3?



2.5 mls of BAC in 5mg of peptide will yield 100mcg's in 5iu's.. that's all you need to know in this particular instance.


----------



## mnpower (May 24, 2012)

so 2.5 ml of back water in ghrp draw to the 3rd tick/5 ius  for cjc 2 mls bac water draw to the 10?


----------



## crackrbaby (May 24, 2012)

Correct


----------



## 19986 (Jun 13, 2012)

*ghrp-6*

with ghrp-6 put 1ml of the bac water with normal steroid needle into the 5mg vial... leave half hour then your ready to go..3dashes.. 1 dash morning. noon. and night


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jun 14, 2012)

You need to empty your mail




mnpower said:


> I just want to make sure im doing this right i got 5mg of ghrp per bottle and 2mg of cjc both mixed with 2 ml of bac water
> how a 1 ml 100 iu syringe how far would one draw up>  the calculator i used said it had 50 tick marks and to draw up two ticks but ihave 100 so i theory i draw up 4 just wanting to double check


----------

